
Inside Target Corp., Days After 2013 Breach - snowy
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/09/inside-target-corp-days-after-2013-breach/#more-32276
======
droopybuns
I'd sure like to hear an explanation for the ethics of publishing this
material.

When a company screws up, they need to be able to frankly assess the event.
Journalists who publish this kind of content are disrupting the kind of
honesty that is necessary for fixing these issues.

What are the motivations of someone who leaks this material? Why is it ok to
publish this? Are we learning something new?

